# BMW and Chinese Partner Brilliance Autos to Establish New Brand in China



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Professional PR people should learn the difference between it's and its.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

ProRail said:


> Professional PR people should learn the difference between it's and its.


No pros here  You're really hung up on my grammar, or lack there of.

Tim


----------

